# China Glaze Ombre Kits



## ledfordica (Mar 7, 2013)

​ 
_Introducing a Sally Beauty Supply exclusive - China Glaze Ombre Kits! Pick yours up today at your local Sally Beauty store or at www.SallyBeauty.com.

These may be Sally exclusive, but what CG shades would you use to create your own Ombre?_

This was on China Glaze's facebook page this morning when I woke up, and I squealed! What a great idea. I find that when I do an ombre manicure, I spend way too much time picking out the colors (and then admiring all of the other nail polishes I have). I would probably want to use these as a true Ombre, not for gradient nails. 

These are currently listed on the Sally Beauty website for $12.99! But the blue set is already out of stock. I'm thinking of snapping up the purple one myself.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw the purple one on their website last night and thought it was super cute and a good price but it was sold out.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the purple one on their website last night and thought it was super cute and a good price but it was sold out.


You're right! Only the pink one is left now! :{ I wonder if they are in stores yet?


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

I saw these in store before they were marked down &amp; picked up all three sets since I don't own a lot of China Glaze. It really is a steal, especially now that it's on sale.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

I just saw a few ombre kits at Burlington Coat Factory last night and almost got one...but then I decided against it since I already have so much polish.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 14, 2013)

I just bought the blue and purple ones at Sally's today. I just called and had them put the pink one on hold for me too. $12.99 for four bottles of China glaze is a great price.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Just stopped back on the way to picking up kiddos from school and bought the pink set too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 14, 2013)

These are cute, but if they are going to call it an 'Ombre' set, then they should have shown an Ombre in the picture (one color on each nail on order of dark to light). What they are showing is a Gradient, colors blending into each other across the nail space, not an Ombre. Just on that basis alone, I won't be buying. It annoys the sh*t out of me when things are called by the wrong name, and marketed incorrectly.

Ombre (ignore the glitter)


----------

